# 10 weeks, Trouble Pooping



## reddeer (Feb 27, 2016)

I have a saddle back piglet that has issues pooping. 
It is almost as if she is constipated. I have changed her diet numerous times, no change in her poo.
She gets 5 prunes a day and that seemed to help when she was younger. Now she is 10weeks old. she hasn't grown much.
She is happy, her tail goes a million miles and hour when she sees you and she is eating.
I have to catch her every 2nd evening and squeeze either side of her bum to help her poo. The poo is hard as rocks.
She is from a litter of 13, all have sold and were happy and pooping 100%. 
I doubt it constipation, I think there is something else going on ... Has anyone else had this issue?


----------

